# Breaking News: Stackhouse And Snyder Fight After Game!



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Apparently Stack told a guy on espn radio that Snyder had landed a cheapshot against Stackhouse at the end of the game. After the game the Mavs and the Jazz go get their possessions from the same place and Stackhouse and Snyder went after each other. Apparently Snyder got bloodied up a little, but it was only a ten second altercation between the two players and the "fight" was broken up. The Mavs are going to release a statement soon


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*interesting....*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Damn. This certainly doesn't help Stackhouse's reputation.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

whoa. snyder and him did get into it on the court but snyder has done some crazy things this season. was suspended a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah, Stack is a vet he should know better than that.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I can't say I am suprised. At least he didn't fight his own teammate this time...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Anyone with a video? Pllleaaase


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

More crap from Snyder... not shocked to see his name involved in an "altercation".


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Stack should know better than to stoop to that level.....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylc=X3oDMTBpZmFlcXBpBF9TAzk1ODYxOTQ4BHNlYwN0aA--?gid=2005040906&prov=ap

Check out the bottom.



> After the game, Dallas' Jerry Stackhouse and Utah's Kirk Snyder scuffled for 40 seconds in a hallway near the Jazz team bus. Mavericks owner Mark Cuban said no one was hurt and the league had been notified. ``Stack said he was defending himself,'' Cuban said. ``It started in the game. Right now we're hearing a lot of bits and pieces and we're investigating.''


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

There won't be any video theo!, it was out of the way. No spectators or media

[EDIT] Just realised there would have been security cameras, but i doubt that will get released. I hope so though.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

Snyder makin racist comments and this?

His *** needs to get beat. 
Interesting tho...ESPN should have cover up on this.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

MVPlaya said:


> Snyder makin racist comments and this?
> 
> His *** needs to get beat.
> Interesting tho...ESPN should have cover up on this.


yeah it does seem strange, but theres so much info flying around they have to determine the truth (or what they consider the truth) before releasing an article on it


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

> Nearly 20 minutes after the Mavericks' 88-81 victory over the Jazz was completed, witnesses said Stackhouse was standing in the tunnel that leads to the Utah team bus talking to his wife. Accounts varied on what happened next. But this much is certain: Stackhouse and Utah rookie Kirk Snyder, who exchanged words during the game, quickly came to blows.
> 
> Mavericks officials and security guards were still piecing together information late Saturday night. But there were reports that the fight lasted up to 40 seconds. Security officials from all over American Airlines Center rushed to break up the confrontation, and there were reports that Stackhouse knocked Snyder to the ground at one point.
> 
> ...


Dallas News
link


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Gambino said:


> whoa. snyder and him did get into it on the court but snyder has done some crazy things this season. was suspended a couple weeks ago.



Yeah I also remember when Utah played against Miami he dunked and kicked Rasual Butler in the face with his foot while hanging on the rim! In the replay you could see that it was on purpose but no ref saw it and he didn't get suspened :curse:


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

That sucks, what a cheap move.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

We still don't know exactly what happened , and I don't know if he will get to know it later ..But I would not be surprised if Sloan decided to bench Snyder for the rest of the season .


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Yeah I also remember when Utah played against Miami he dunked and kicked Rasual Butler in the face with his foot while hanging on the rim! In the replay you could see that it was on purpose but no ref saw it and he didn't get suspened :curse:


Yeah I remember that, I hated him, now I hate him even more. Stack must've owned him. I hope next time the Jazz play Miami, Snyder gets his *** handed to him by a tough Heat scrub like Wang Zhi Zhi. :yes:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow I didnt know Snyder was like this. I hope the NBA fixes this.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Yeah, Snyder, we get your point already. You're a real cold-blooded gangsta. 

Someone needs to knock this rookie unconscious during a game and kill his attitude. It's one thing to have all these "incidents" if you actually contribute on the court to the actual - I don't know - basketball game. It's another thing if you're a rookie who averages less than nine minutes a game. He sounds like the kind of guy that even his teammates would hate.

There aren't too many guys in the league who I just despise. It's getting to the point where I'm hoping someone just ends his career. Go ahead and call me a jerk. The NBA has no place for malcontents like Snyder.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Stackhouse is such a thug.

The altercation took place in front of the *Utah* team bus.

Tells you someone was in the wrong place, and it wasn't Snyder.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

sloth said:


> Stackhouse is such a thug.
> 
> The altercation took place in front of the *Utah* team bus.
> 
> Tells you someone was in the wrong place, and it wasn't Snyder.


This is the full story.

DALLAS - Jazz guard Kirk Snyder and Mavericks forward Jerry Stackhouse engaged in a 40-second fistfight in an American Airlines Center hallway Saturday night after the Jazz's 88-81 loss to Dallas.

Stackhouse, who had traded words with Snyder on the floor during the game, was standing near the entrance to the arena's garage, where the Mavericks players park their cars, and where the Jazz's bus was waiting. As Snyder walked past, according to witnesses, the pair began arguing again, and quickly came to blows.

Snyder was knocked to the concrete floor during the fight, according to one arena security official who witnessed the confrontation but declined to give her name. "They started yelling, and then there were several punches. [Snyder] got hit pretty hard a couple of times," the female security official said. "He was bleeding by the time it was over."

If that's the truth. Then they are both in the wrong not just Stackhouse. But it looks as if Snyder baited him to do something on his way TO the team bus. We'll know the full details soon. Snyder has done some crazy things and fans of other teams have said the same thing.

Snyder in his rookie year has done the following:
- used racial slurs againest Jon Barry and Bob Sura
- uppercutted Dwayne Wade on a alley attempt
- taunted the houston bench after scoring (Did hear about this one)
- Kicked Reggie Evans in the knee
- Punched out a few players at practice in college.
- picked a fight with Stack (well, we'll go with this)


----------



## banpeikun (Apr 9, 2005)

That guy snyder is a thug and an idiot. He has a long history both in the NBA and prior of tactless behavior and violent behavior. Stackhouse defended himself when Snyder attacked him in the hallway and bloodied him up a bit. Go Stack!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

rawse said:


> Yeah, Snyder, we get your point already. You're a real cold-blooded gangsta.
> 
> Someone needs to knock this rookie unconscious during a game and kill his attitude. It's one thing to have all these "incidents" if you actually contribute on the court to the actual - I don't know - basketball game. It's another thing if you're a rookie who averages less than nine minutes a game. He sounds like the kind of guy that even his teammates would hate.
> 
> There aren't too many guys in the league who I just despise. It's getting to the point where I'm hoping someone just ends his career. Go ahead and call me a jerk. The NBA has no place for malcontents like Snyder.


Jerk.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

banpeikun said:


> That guy snyder is a thug and an idiot. He has a long history both in the NBA and prior of tactless behavior and violent behavior. Stackhouse defended himself when Snyder attacked him in the hallway and bloodied him up a bit. Go Stack!


Was he a troubled child in college?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> - used racial slurs againest Jon Barry and Bob Sura


Can someone elaborate on this? I never heard anything about that.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> Can someone elaborate on this? I never heard anything about that.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=153877 check out that thread, MRC posted it before


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

So whats going on with this... was there any suspensions or fines given!!??


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think Sloan suspended Snyder for a while..not sure though


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Suspension Likely 


> The Mavericks closed ranks around Jerry Stackhouse and braced for the suspension that is likely to be handed down before tonight's game with Memphis.
> 
> Stackhouse and Utah's Kirk Snyder came to blows in the tunnel that leads to the players' parking lot nearly 30 minutes after the conclusion of Saturday night's game. Mavericks officials sidestepped the issue after Sunday's practice, saying they were still gathering information on what happened. But the NBA office has been notified, and league officials customarily respond before another game is played.
> 
> ...


1) Cuban is hilarious

2) That last quote is great, so much for Jerry "cancer" Stackhouse

Semi OT: I'm glad Stack beat the **** through Kirk Snyder


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

Well I didn't get much of a response for my poignant commentary in the main forum, so I'll fish here for replies....

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2107421&postcount=15



> Is it just me, or does Stackhouse look like Dave Chappelle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm Jerry Stackhouse *****


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Stackhouse to sit out tonight's game

12:31 PM CDT on Monday, April 11, 2005


By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News



Mavericks forward Jerry Stackhouse will miss at least tonight's game against Memphis, and possible more, because of his role in a fight with Utah's Kirk Snyder Saturday night at American Airlines Center. 

The Mavericks' sixth man was told by coach Avery Johnson today that he will not play against the Grizzlies, whether he is suspended by the NBA or not. 

"One way or the other, he won't play tonight," Johnson said. 

Stackhouse and Snyder had an altercation after the game in a hallway that leads to the visiting team's bus and to Mavericks' players vehicles. The NBA is expected to hand down sanctions later today. 

This text is invisible on the page, but this text is affected by the invisible item's flow. This text is invisible on the page, but this text is affected by the invisible item's flow.


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

NastyN44 said:


> Mavericks forward Jerry Stackhouse will miss at least tonight's game against Memphis, and possible more, because of his role in a fight with Utah's Kirk Snyder Saturday night at American Airlines Center.
> 
> The Mavericks' sixth man was told by coach Avery Johnson today that he will not play against the Grizzlies, whether he is suspended by the NBA or not.
> 
> *"One way or the other, he won't play tonight," Johnson said. *


Lol, that is hilarious. AJ is gonna take anything from his players, especially a veteren like Stackhouse. He doesn't care if the NBA suspends him or not, AJ isn't gonna let him play anyway. This is leadership in a coach that I don't know would have happened under Nellie.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> NEW YORK (AP) -- Dallas' Jerry Stackhouse and Utah's Kirk Snyder were each suspended a game without pay by the NBA on Monday for a postgame scuffle after the Mavericks' win over the Jazz this weekend.
> 
> Following Dallas' 88-81 win Saturday night, Stackhouse and Snyder scuffled for 40 seconds in a hallway near the Jazz team bus.
> 
> Stackhouse was to serve his suspension when Dallas hosted the Memphis Grizzlies on Monday night. Snyder will serve his suspension when the Jazz visit the Los Angeles Clippers on Tuesday night.


On Yahoo!


----------

